# Can’t visit a random dream....



## matt2019 (Jul 29, 2020)

We can’t visit random dream towns in NH like we could in new leaf. I always loved visiting the random ones. It honestly sucks that you HAVE to have a dream address.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Can't visit any dream address at the moment, as Luna can't connect to the Internet for whatever reason.


----------



## kyrynbunni (Jul 29, 2020)

I know we should expect this out of Nintendo and shouldn't be disappointed, but I'm disappointed anyway that they removed the ability to go to random dreams


----------



## matt2019 (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Can't visit any dream address at the moment, as Luna can't connect to the Internet for whatever reason.


I don’t even know a dream address to try


----------



## loveclove (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah, I'm sad about this  I was excited to see the random ones as a surprise


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Jul 29, 2020)

Aww really? That's such a bummer. That was definitely one of my favorite parts of NL.


----------



## matt2019 (Jul 29, 2020)

kyrynbunni said:


> I know we should expect this out of Nintendo and shouldn't be disappointed, but I'm disappointed anyway that they removed the ability to go to random dreams



Just another Nintendo screw up it seems. Very disappointed right now


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> I don’t even know a dream address to try


I'm trying, but there's an issue on Nintendo's end getting them assigned.

Edit: it appears they're on it. Now I get a server error.


----------



## KayDee (Jul 29, 2020)

This is pretty stupid on their part if there are no random islands. If you’re part of an AC forum or group it’s probably not that big a problem but for other people they’ll probably just have Dream addresses of people they already know, which makes it pointless to even use the dream suite.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 29, 2020)

Do you guys think there's a chance this will be added later when more people have uploaded their dreams?


----------



## Eureka (Jul 29, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Do you guys think there's a chance this will be added later when more people have uploaded their dreams?



I don't see why it wouldn't be possible that they add in the feature to randomize Islands sometime in a next update!


----------



## Arckaniel (Jul 29, 2020)

The thrill of visiting a random town in NL is a very good experience, too bad they removed this, like I'd be so down to visiting random islands when I don't find a particular island I want to visit, who knows maybe I'd find a gem of an island that way. Here's to hoping it'll get added in the next update!


----------



## Undies (Jul 29, 2020)

A random island option (and a top/most visited islands list) is like the only reason I'd care about Dream Suite/ otherwise I don't really see the point of it. I can just go to Dodo Airlines to get a code to visit someone's island.


----------



## aetherene (Jul 29, 2020)

There's no random island dreams? That's super disappointing. I wanted to dream hop like I did to get those achievements for the Dream Suite in NL.

Well, I guess we'll have to start up a Dream Address thread so we can visit everyone's dreams!


----------



## loveclove (Jul 29, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't be possible that they add in the feature to randomize Islands sometime in a next update!


I hope the nintendo gods hear you


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 29, 2020)

??? What’s the reasoning


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 29, 2020)

They will periodically release content as months go by. So I presume that they are not laying all the cards in one go.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 29, 2020)

what was the point of removing the random option? i really wanted to explore random people’s islands…


----------



## Eureka (Jul 29, 2020)

Maybe they aren't allowing randomizer right away to make sure the dream suite addition goes smoothly? I dunno, but I do hope they add the option in because I was looking forward to visiting random islands with the click of a button.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jul 29, 2020)

Even if the add it later... why wait? There are enough players that are active and surely uploading for there to be a decent database. Nintendo is so baffling.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 29, 2020)

Random islands are probably turned off because all of the customization in this game makes it unpredictable what you might see.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm sure they will add it in at some point. Maybe they are just waiting until a lot of people upload their islands as a dream? Hopefully?


----------



## airpeaches (Jul 29, 2020)

The random option was so cool. There are plenty of lovely towns I would never have seen without it! I'm so disappointed too. ☹ I hope they add it in later, or that you guys are right and maybe it's just because they wanted a smooth launch or something. For now I just have to find random ones online, but that just takes some of the mystery out of it!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 29, 2020)

They probably need to approve a large quantity of dreams as "safe" before they can have a random feature. They won't want kids going to random islands with inappropriate content. So..."random" wouldn't necessarily pull from all of the islands uploaded...it would only be the ones in the pool of islands that are checked and approved by Nintendo. Which obviously takes time to amass. 

That's my guess...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 29, 2020)

Aww shucks, I'm bummed about this. It was the main reason why I loved dreaming in New Leaf.

(With enough feedback on this Nintendo would possibly give you the option to visit random dreams.)


----------



## Eureka (Jul 29, 2020)

Wait a minute, do you guys think that hacked items could play a role in why there isn't randomizer?


----------



## Toska (Jul 29, 2020)

This feels like a silly decision on Nintendos part. Like why? Along with others, I would have no idea of what code to search up, plus the random made it fun! I was actually excited for this update just because of this, so I could get inspiration, just for it to not be added. Definitely disappointed.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 29, 2020)

Random island were cool so that you won't expect what you're getting into but I guess it can't be helped for now. Hoping they add it in some future update but there are still plenty of features to come in the next few months so there's that.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 29, 2020)

Make sure you guys have Nintendo Online or it won't work.


----------



## dragonair (Jul 30, 2020)

To be honest I never used the random feature in New Leaf because I wouldn't come across anything super amazing. ; v ; Things that always seem to be such a big deal to others are never that important to me lmao.


----------



## Jessi (Jul 30, 2020)

I was really, really disappointed when I found this out


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 30, 2020)

welp that sucks


----------



## Rosch (Jul 30, 2020)

Well, you can think of random numbers and see if you get a hit. You can alter the last two digits of your dream address for example.


----------



## mikanmilk (Jul 30, 2020)

Yeah this is pretty disappointing. Randomly discovering cool unknown towns from around the world in NL was awesome. Now everyone’s just gonna be going to the same rotation of popular islands or the islands people in their online social group post.
No feeling of surprise or discovery. 
And people who don’t use social media much won’t even get their islands seen at all.


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2020)

hhhng yeah i’m kind of disappointed about this. granted, i didn’t visit random dream towns in new leaf very often and typically opted to use dream addresses, being able to visit random ones probably would’ve been a good warmup for everyone to start with ;;


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jul 30, 2020)

The random towns Luna took you to were ugly anyways the town was always extremely empty like the player just gave up playing after a week.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 30, 2020)

The random towns were the best.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh yeah, I'm disappointed that you specifically need to enter the DA to be able visit other islands. It's a step back from New Leaf


----------



## Barney (Jul 30, 2020)

KayDee said:


> This is pretty stupid on their part if there are no random islands. If you’re part of an AC forum or group it’s probably not that big a problem but for other people they’ll probably just have Dream addresses of people they already know, which makes it pointless to even use the dream suite.



I just assumed that was how it would work, or that islands could be sorted into differeent categories for you to choose from.

My friend plays AC but isn't on forums or twitter etc...so she'll have no way of getting codes to visit, other than mine...and she visits my island every week anyway.

I don't like the fact that this is adding in another element that's external to the game...finding cool islands to visit should be in-built into the game somehow.


----------



## mayortiffany (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm disappointed to hear that random dream addresses are gone. To be honest, I don't have faith that Nintendo would bring it back. With the way the update system is, there is no guarantee that anything will be added/brought back unless we receive direct confirmation about it from Nintendo themselves. 

My favourite part of the dream suite used to be visiting random people's towns! Even though they were sometimes a bit sparse, I enjoyed meeting other villagers and running around on different islands. It's easier to just pick random towns than to search on social media for towns, plus you are more likely to run into unique towns this way.

I'm not quite sure what rationale Nintendo would have for removing this feature besides effort/server space. Hacked dream towns were available in the previous games, and I'm not sure if Nintendo would remove this entire feature simply to prevent people from being able to access hacked towns. I also don't remember dream towns needing to be approved in any way before they were uploaded (though I can't remember if there was a report feature available either).


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 30, 2020)

KayDee said:


> This is pretty stupid on their part if there are no random islands. If you’re part of an AC forum or group it’s probably not that big a problem but for other people they’ll probably just have Dream addresses of people they already know, which makes it pointless to even use the dream suite.



You literally can just google dream addresses on twitter or youtube and whatnot. Is not that hard at all to find towns to visit. Its at your fingertips.


----------



## milraen (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m really disappointed about this. Now we have to go online to search for a dream address, pick one, type it in. I just want to relax and visit random islands


----------



## Flygon (Jul 30, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> You literally can just google dream addresses on twitter or youtube and whatnot. Is not that hard at all to find towns to visit. Its at your fingertips.


I don't like that you have to visit outside sources. Especially since sharing dream addresses will be popular now but will trail off later.

It also means that people that aren't active asking for visitors won't even have a CHANCE to get a visit. And their town might be rad, and that sucks.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 30, 2020)

Flygon said:


> I don't like that you have to visit outside sources. Especially since sharing dream addresses will be popular now but will trail off later.
> 
> It also means that people that aren't active asking for visitors won't even have a CHANCE to get a visit. And their town might be rad, and that sucks.



There is no way to tell how many people visited your town in dreams. In new leaf it used to tell you the number, but here, there isn't. So even't if you actively promote your town, you never know how your promo did anyway. 
People not actively asking for visitors are not interested in visitors. simple. it shouldn't bother them that their island won't be randomly visited in a dream.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 30, 2020)

Just another reason why NL is superior (soundtrack, furniture variety, ordinances, I could go on). Leave it to Nintendo to bring back a feature only to screw it up somehow someway. "One step forward, two steps back" as always.

It's actually amusing to me, how so many people were so excited to have the Dream Suite back, and then Nintendo just takes it all away.


----------



## bebebese (Jul 30, 2020)

The only times I used the random town feature, I got nothing special. I prefer knowing I'll get a good town with a code.
That being said I did like being able to search by town or mayor name although that was hit or miss too lol


----------



## Flygon (Jul 30, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> There is no way to tell how many people visited your town in dreams. In new leaf it used to tell you the number, but here, there isn't. So even't if you actively promote your town, you never know how your promo did anyway.
> People not actively asking for visitors are not interested in visitors. simple. it shouldn't bother them that their island won't be randomly visited in a dream.


I found the lack of even minor feedback to be a bummer as well. There are now two frustrating choices we're discussing. XD I don't find that line of argumentation persuasive. "You shouldn't want the thing because they took out another thing you want that made the original thing more meaningful." 

Why are you invested in how other people feel about this? I've paid for this update with my initial purchase of the game. I enjoyed the previous version's features that were explicitly left out, I'd like them back. You don't feel the same, which is fine. No one is "wrong" here.


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 30, 2020)

That’s upsetting. I was actually hoping for this. Also, wouldn’t it be nice to be able to go to another dream while in a dream, instead of having to go through tons of dialogue and animations to sleep again and go to another dream? QoL!!


----------



## MaxM (Jul 30, 2020)

I swear the designers of this game have a dartboard of "flaws" they fire at for every feature. There are always has to be something wrong or unnecessary with everything (like how you can't get changed or use the Able fitting room in the scuba outfits or how you can get items sent home from Harv's Island but not Mystery Islands) Nintendo always seems to take one step forward and one step back.

If it was a new feature it wouldn't be so bad but to let us do random in New Leaf but not now is just so frustrating. I don't want to only visit 5 star perfectly manicured islands people share online.

Maybe someone with a big reach online (Twitter following, Nintendo site?) should make a petition to bring random dreams back?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 30, 2020)

Flygon said:


> I found the lack of even minor feedback to be a bummer as well. There are now two frustrating choices we're discussing. XD I don't find that line of argumentation persuasive. "You shouldn't want the thing because they took out another thing you want that made the original thing more meaningful."
> 
> Why are you invested in how other people feel about this? I've paid for this update with my initial purchase of the game. I enjoyed the previous version's features that were explicitly left out, I'd like them back. You don't feel the same, which is fine. No one is "wrong" here.



I've waited a loong ass time for this dream suite update because I actively visit towns and it was a huge pain to do it with the host there and connection error, paying fees etc.  Even in new leaf I did a ton of dream hopping and I found the random feature and the sort by name feature useless. in 9 out of 10 cases it would take you to beginner towns that are not developed at all. so even then I would search for codes. So I just roll my eyes at people complaining how difficult it is to find a dream address, when it is not. not hard at that's all. 

I do wish they would have shown numbers tho. I love stats.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

Animal crossing is catored towards kids, but all ages play. I know there was a lot of issues back in the day of kids clicking the random option and getting horror towns full of gore custom designs, or really messed up glitchy towns. Probably was removed in favor of friends sending each other codes to try and avoid that. 

As for us adults, we can search in a web browser, a forum, or social media for towns and can therefore better curate the towns we visit. I'd rather this than have several kids stumble on a town like the japanese Cannibal town with gore...


----------



## MaxM (Jul 30, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Animal crossing is catored towards kids, but all ages play. I know there was a lot of issues back in the day of kids clicking the random option and getting horror towns full of gore custom designs, or really messed up glitchy towns. Probably was removed in favor of friends sending each other codes to try and avoid that.
> 
> As for us adults, we can search in a web browser, a forum, or social media for towns and can therefore better curate the towns we visit. I'd rather this than have several kids stumble on a town like the japanese Cannibal town with gore...



You can report inappropriate Islands in New Horizons and they'll be removed. I'm sure those kids got over it, just like the ones apparently "scared" of Mr Resetti!


----------



## Flygon (Jul 30, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> I've waited a loong ass time for this dream suite update because I actively visit towns and it was a huge pain to do it with the host there and connection error, paying fees etc.  Even in new leaf I did a ton of dream hopping and I found the random feature and the sort by name feature useless. in 9 out of 10 cases it would take you to beginner towns that are not developed at all. so even then I would search for codes. So I just roll my eyes at people complaining how difficult it is to find a dream address, when it is not. not hard at that's all.
> 
> I do wish they would have shown numbers tho. I love stats.


I actually made a thread about how I thought the "random dreams are all starter towns" problem would be solved by delaying the release of the Dream Suite. I was actively hyped for random dreaming for that reason.

I'm really excited about the Dream Suite as well, don't get me wrong. That doesn't change that it's annoying that they removed features I was looking forward to. And apparently at least one that you would prefer they had kept in.

I think you're missing the point. Finding a DA is not hard, but it involves making choices. Making choices when you don't care is a strangely laborious process. How should I arbitrarily pick a code? Sometimes I just wanna zone out and visit random towns. I don't think that this complaint warrants an eye-roll in response.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Jul 30, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> We can’t visit random dream towns in NH like we could in new leaf. I always loved visiting the random ones. It honestly sucks that you HAVE to have a dream address.



Well this is a major disappointment. Why did they not add this feature? That was the main reason I used the Dream Suite!


----------



## Tentacles (Jul 30, 2020)

Ew that is so stinky. I could spend hours hopping around random dream towns just taking it all in so I really hope they fix that in an update.


----------



## MaxM (Jul 30, 2020)

So reading the thread I see they also removed the option to search by village name and character, as well as the feature letting you know how many visitors you've had (I forgot about these things as I didn't play NL for many years but searching by name was so fun!) 

Seriously, what is wrong with Nintendo? We're not asking for anything unreasonable, they're just removing basic features for no reason and it really sucks.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 30, 2020)

i can’t even visit a certain dream address (chase crossing’s) and it’s weird because some people are able to while some are not. wtf? already a glitch?


----------



## MaxM (Jul 30, 2020)

Flygon said:


> I actually made a thread about how I thought the "random dreams are all starter towns" problem would be solved by delaying the release of the Dream Suite. I was actively hyped for random dreaming for that reason.
> 
> I'm really excited about the Dream Suite as well, don't get me wrong. That doesn't change that it's annoying that they removed features I was looking forward to. And apparently at least one that you would prefer they had kept in.
> 
> I think you're missing the point. Finding a DA is not hard, but it involves making choices. Making choices when you don't care is a strangely laborious process. How should I arbitrarily pick a code? Sometimes I just wanna zone out and visit random towns. I don't think that this complaint warrants an eye-roll in response.



I hope somebody makes a website where people can upload their codes and it will give you a random one each time you visit. That might be more fun than trawling through forums and more in the spirit of the original Dream Suite.


----------



## naranjita (Jul 30, 2020)

wow this sucks big time. I was excited to just chill on Friday evening and start visiting random islands :T


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

MaxM said:


> You can report inappropriate Islands in New Horizons and they'll be removed. I'm sure those kids got over it, just like the ones apparently "scared" of Mr Resetti!


Seeing realistic gore in a children's game that is not suppose to have it is different than a cartoon mole saying somewhat mean things, but ok.

afaik reporting towns in New Leaf never really did anything. I kept reporting several towns for porn designs and they never got taken down.


----------



## MaxM (Jul 30, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Seeing gore is different than a cartoon mole lol, nice dismissing my point.
> 
> afaik reporting towns never really did anything. I kept reporting several towns for porn designs and they never got taken down.



My point wasn't that they're the same but that Nintendo mollycoddles children too much now. It's up to parents to keep a check on these things. Or maybe what Nintendo could do is give parents the option to lock certain features. Or they could make players enter their age and disable certain features for younger users.

I guarantee children see and hear worse on some of the PC games they play like Roblox etc. Nintendo is overly cautious I think.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Jul 30, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Seeing realistic gore in a children's game that is not suppose to have it is different than a cartoon mole saying somewhat mean things, but ok.
> 
> afaik reporting towns in New Leaf never really did anything. I kept reporting several towns for porn designs and they never got taken down.



There's always someone who'll make excuses for the crap Nintendo does.

You could make a lot of inappropriate content in New Leaf yet you could still search for random towns on there. There is no excuse for excluding features.


----------



## Magnetar (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm also very disappointed they left out the random dream visits. That was the best part of the dream suite.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

DaviddivaD said:


> There's always someone who'll make excuses for the crap Nintendo does.
> 
> You could make a lot of inappropriate content in New Leaf yet you could still search for random town on there. There is no excuse for excluding features.



Except I wasn't exactly defending them- I wanted random towns too. I'm merely stating reasons why it might have been axed for now. They might need more time to have better moderation tools, and this might be a band-aid. They put in sorting in able's after a while- it's likely they will do so for dream address.

I just think y'all are being too melodramatic about it, and this is coming from someone who was sad to see random dream towns go for now.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 30, 2020)

Extremely disappointed that you can't visit random islands to say the least.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 30, 2020)

visiting random islands was always one of my fave things about the dream suite so I'm kinda bummed but at the same time I suppose this way I know what kind of island I'm setting myself up for when I visit!


----------



## IridianSky (Jul 30, 2020)

Doesn’t seem like the feature has much of a point if there’s no way to visit islands without a code... But then again I felt the same way about the kiosk in able sisters about not being able to browse patterns. If they want people to be creative and share things why do they alays go out of their way to make it so difficult and tedious to do so? I’m disappointed that they made it this way, but certainly not surprised. I honestly expected it, as this sort of thing seems to just be what they do. I would have been very pleasantly surprised had they implemented a random visit or browse feature. I hope they update it in the future, but I’m not expecting it at all.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jul 30, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> There is no way to tell how many people visited your town in dreams. In new leaf it used to tell you the number, but here, there isn't. So even't if you actively promote your town, you never know how your promo did anyway.
> People not actively asking for visitors are not interested in visitors. simple. it shouldn't bother them that their island won't be randomly visited in a dream.


The Nintendo Switch Online app tells you how many people visited your island

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



NatsumiSummer said:


> The Nintendo Switch Online app tells you how many people visited your island



Forgot to include the fact that it also keeps a record of the towns you visited and when they were last updated. So we do now have a log of what towns we visited, and it even includes the Dream Addresses, so if you want to visit a town again it is super easy to look up that town's Dream Address.


----------



## Pokeking (Jul 30, 2020)

I noticed this right away and hope it gets added. Even better if we can add tags like in Mario Maker 2. For example, if you want to visit a Zelda themed town, you can.

In New Leaf, Luna also gave money for uploading a dream.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh dang, that's disappointing! Visiting random towns is what I always opted to do in New Leaf. I hope that the option to visit random islands returns. Maybe it will once enough people have dream addresses. Just seems kind of weird to remove that feature permanently.


----------



## Epod (Jul 30, 2020)

Without random islands to visit this update will become dull very quickly.

Anyone know when the next update is?


----------



## bam94- (Jul 30, 2020)

I was disappointed when I noticed there wasn’t an option to visit random dreams too.

Although I remember whenever I wanted to visit random dreams in NL, 9 times out of 10 I’d turn up to a totally barren island... maybe that’s why they removed it? With that being said though, they must know that they have far more active players on NH, and there’s so much more you can do to customise your island.


----------



## samticore (Jul 30, 2020)

Maybe someone who isn’t me because I Dumb can create a sort of website/tool where people can put in their Dream Address and it can be a sort of randomized database

.. not that it should be on players to have to do that, bc I was mega disappointed to find out I had to go seek out an address myself :c if its non-pg related content they’re worried about, we need parents to be more aware about what their kids be doin... but uh if they were anything like me they’re gonna come across it anyways lol


----------



## loveclove (Jul 30, 2020)

I also wish I could see some stats on visitors... Was that possible on New Leaf?


----------



## kylie32123 (Jul 30, 2020)

I was literally just wondering if you could visit random ones or not! Haven't had the chance to play yet since the update, and it's sad. In NL, I used to always visit randos just for the fun of it. I guess I'll have to write down a whole bunch of random DA's now, lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm not too bothered by this since I hardly ever used the Dream Suit in acnl and when I did I had a code. I never used the random feature.


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (Jul 30, 2020)

Sure, it's tedious that you have to go and look for a DA to type in and it would've been easier to click random but they've already made a DA thread over in the airport forum so if you truly want a random island, close your eyes and scroll. Whichever post you land on is the one you visit. I do hope they bring the random feature back because it was nice and truly random but what can we do about it. There are only around 37 posts on the DA thread now but its the first day I'm sure more will pop up.


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 30, 2020)

What a disappointment, visiting random dream towns was one of my favorite features in New Leaf. Here's hope that Nintendo may gonna add this option at some point.


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 30, 2020)

Undies said:


> A random island option (and a top/most visited islands list) is like the only reason I'd care about Dream Suite/ otherwise I don't really see the point of it. I can just go to Dodo Airlines to get a code to visit someone's island.


exactly. i would love to see recommended islands by popularity or even by nintendo's staff choices.


----------



## wolfie1 (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm pretty bummed they deleted the option to visit random islands. I used to do that when I didn't have anything to do. I hope they implement an update to add that option the next time the game is updated.


----------



## MaxM (Jul 30, 2020)

IridianSky said:


> Doesn’t seem like the feature has much of a point if there’s no way to visit islands without a code... But then again I felt the same way about the kiosk in able sisters about not being able to browse patterns



I suggest you go to the design kiosk and see what's changed since the update.... 

Now that I've discovered the design kiosk changes it makes me feel more likely that they'll add random and other options in the future.


----------



## Hellfish (Jul 30, 2020)

I just found about it this morning... another thing to add to the list of why this is imo the worst ac game yet... (I still love it but the amount of things I don't like are really piling up now).

I had the max badge for dream suite visits in NL (rip phineas and your badges) as I would spend whole play sessions just visiting random people's towns. This feature in New Horizons is still nice but man does it take the enjoyment out of it...


----------



## mayortiffany (Jul 30, 2020)

samticore said:


> Maybe someone who isn’t me because I Dumb can create a sort of website/tool where people can put in their Dream Address and it can be a sort of randomized database



I haven't tried it myself, but there's a site called acnhtour.com that lists different dream towns you can visit, along with various filters you can use to sort. You can sort by 'random' to see random addresses. It's not totally random because you can see all the filters that person decided to use to describe their town, but that's a good option.

Another could be to find threads on various Discords/Reddits and randomly pick addresses from there.

I know it's not exactly a perfect randomized system, but is an option.


----------



## mysticisland (Aug 23, 2020)

I know this is an older thread, but I wanted to let everyone here know that I developed a simple + cute randomizer for Dream Addresses! I loved the feature in New Leaf. The link is in my signature so it doesn't violate any forum rules. We have gotten some traction and are expanding the library but I would love for more people to check it out and submit their DA's! I am having a hard time getting the word out about it so if you like it please feel free to share!


----------



## tolisamarie (Aug 23, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> We can’t visit random dream towns in NH like we could in new leaf. I always loved visiting the random ones. It honestly sucks that you HAVE to have a dream address.



You're welcome to visit my dream. There are four fully upgraded & decorated houses, my museum is 100% complete and I have sunken waterfalls. (DA in signature.)


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 23, 2020)

The free ACNH.Guide app recently updated their random mystery island generator and now it works great with lots of options: tells you which villagers are on the island, island name, and dream code


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 23, 2020)

Flygon said:


> I actually made a thread about how I thought the "random dreams are all starter towns" problem would be solved by delaying the release of the Dream Suite. I was actively hyped for random dreaming for that reason.
> 
> I'm really excited about the Dream Suite as well, don't get me wrong. That doesn't change that it's annoying that they removed features I was looking forward to. And apparently at least one that you would prefer they had kept in.
> 
> I think you're missing the point. Finding a DA is not hard, but it involves making choices. Making choices when you don't care is a strangely laborious process. How should I arbitrarily pick a code? Sometimes I just wanna zone out and visit random towns. I don't think that this complaint warrants an eye-roll in response.



there are multiple randomizer sites out there. Yes, it is not truly random, because people have to manually upload their dream codes. But having a dream code at all is also not totally random, you have to choose to have one.

using the randomizer also solves the problem people mentioned, if the random islands being empty/ abandoned.





__





						acdreamsharing.com
					

This domain may be for sale!



					acdreamsharing.com
				












						Random Dream Code Tool | Crossing Channel
					

Are you missing the random dream feature in Animal Crossing: New Horizons? This dream island code tool will give you a random island to visit and explore!




					crossingchannel.com
				




the randomizers will be better and better the more codes they have, so please put yours in!
Side note - I wish we could search island codes by villager! Sometimes I want to find islands with villagers I have never encountered/ am interested in meeting.

(Edit: whoops! I got tricked by this being an old convo! Sorry! Still would love to be able to find islands by villagers they have/ ones they don‘t have...)


----------

